# Male female cage split?



## bedford (Jan 20, 2012)

So I have two budgies both ladies, I would like more but I don’t want to end up in a bad situation. I want to introduce a male budgie, now I’m wondering should I go with two males or just one? 

I don’t know if it’s my human mind / budgies think differently but my way of thinking is... if the boy budgie bonds to one of my girls the other budgie will feel left out and unloved. 

I would like to breed one of my budgies in around 4 years or so. 

What are your views on a two girl one boy cage / two girl two boy cage / leave it at two girls?

Thank you for your help ^^


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Leave it at two girls for now. If you want to add to your flock you must be prepared for any outcome. Two females and 1 male is no good, you could end up with a lot of problems. I would suggest before adding any more birds to your household and especially before breeding that you do a great deal of research as there are many things you need to be prepared for. For instance if you want to breed in 4 years and you have the birds now, 4 years from now the birds will be too old, not that they are unable to breed at that point but it is not suggested to breed older birds.There are many articles on the forum that will help you make an informed decision.


----------



## jcorbi82 (Sep 4, 2018)

bedford said:


> So I have two budgies both ladies, I would like more but I don't want to end up in a bad situation. I want to introduce a male budgie, now I'm wondering should I go with two males or just one?
> 
> I don't know if it's my human mind / budgies think differently but my way of thinking is... if the boy budgie bonds to one of my girls the other budgie will feel left out and unloved.
> 
> ...


If you have two boys two girls you may get a bonded pair and the two boys will be friends, kiss and feed each other lol. I would think that would be better than three!

Each bird has their own temperament and personality, some females are alpha and aggressive some are sweeter than boys and timid.. boys are affectionate and can be controlling.. they will bond if they like each other.. I would do two boys two girls


----------



## PoukieBear (Sep 27, 2013)

jcorbi82 said:


> If you have two boys two girls you may get a bonded pair and the two boys will be friends, kiss and feed each other lol. I would think that would be better than three!
> 
> Each bird has their own temperament and personality, some females are alpha and aggressive some are sweeter than boys and timid.. boys are affectionate and can be controlling.. they will bond if they like each other.. I would do two boys two girls


I would advise against getting a male, or even two more males. This can be a recipe for disaster, especially since Bedfor already mentioned that breeding is an option for the future, not right now.

Having two females that get along together right now is the best option, and will not risk any unwanted breeding.

Bedford - as Cody already mentioned, do not add any other birds to your flock right now, and just enjoy your birds. In the meantime, do tons and tons of research on budgie breeding, it's not as simple as many people seem. It's a LOT of work, a LOT of mess, a LOT of stress and anxiety if things go wrong.... Its not always sunshine and rainbows.

There's lots of info on the forums to read through, and of course we will always be here to answer any questions you may have.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I agree with the other moderator posts. They have outlined the reasons ‘why’ they are saying what they said. These are valid points. 

There is never a guarantee how the individuals will relate to each other, regardless of sex. Adding more to the mix right now, surely won’t make things easier.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You should not add any additional budgies to the mix. Keep your flock as two girls, 
take the time to learn their personalities and simply enjoy them.

Adding any additional birds will change the flock dynamics dramatically and isn't something you should consider at this time.*


----------

